# Now some pictures of Dozer!!!



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love you pinhead..
















im not sure what they wererlooking at
















































dozer horny too soon lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

man he is to darn precious ~!!! ~smooches dozer and my pinhead~


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable. Every ones collars are looking good.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Again adorable pics. I must have gotten the sneak peek in chat lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

noooo he's growing up soooo saddd!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Again adorable pics. I must have gotten the sneak peek in chat lol


yeah chat is were the cool people get the first look lol.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

He is looking great. We took Ice to the vet yesterday for his second round of shots and he was about 16lbs!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow dozer is 14


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

looking good.........


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thank you all. i will let them know they have a fan group!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Woooo hoooo, Dozers looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow he is looking good! Growing up so fast!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

his tail goes straight up like that right before he pounces


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Well Matt its about time you post some pics of that lil baby, when can I come and get him???


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that's a handsome guy!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Well Matt its about time you post some pics of that lil baby, when can I come and get him???


never!!! and thanks i know you love him!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

but matt you know i love him the most! SO.... hand him over! i just showed the fiance his pictures, he says he can come ova


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im sure he did. You can be aunty Megan if you would like.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like he is all adjusted to his new home.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He is one good looking pup! How old is he now?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

nice ,,, nice ,,, very welll then . 


keep him strong man . hes a looker that for sure


----------



## Schya (Oct 29, 2009)

He's good looking for sure. My little man named Dozer (coincedence) looks very similar same coloring. But i still think mines got alot of Boxer in him. Ill snap a few pics of him and post them soon.


----------

